# Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???



## Heilbutt (19. September 2005)

Ich hab mich Mitte Oktober für drei Tage Kutterangeln auf der 
MS Südwind / Fehmarn angemeldet. Wird fahren da mit nem Reisebus
hoch und sind dort irgendwo in Kutternähe an Land untergebracht. Ich war auch schonmal vorher dort, nur kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, ob man da
eigentlich auch direkt in der Nähe in der Brandung angeln kann??
(Logischerweise haben wir kein Auto dabei und sind somit nur
eingeschränkt mobil.) Kann man auch im Hafen angeln??
Ich will nur für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet sein, falls wir nach der
Tagesausfahrt noch nicht ausgelastet sein sollten:q !!


----------



## Nordlicht (19. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???*

Hallo von Fehmarn
Ich hoffe Dir reicht ein klares NEIN als Antwort.
Du kannst evtl. mit deinen Pilkruten noch die ein oder andere Scholle aus dem Hafen fischen aber wirklich Sinn macht das nicht.
Lass deine Brandungssachen lieber im Keller.


----------



## Heilbutt (19. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo von Fehmarn
> Ich hoffe Dir reicht ein klares NEIN als Antwort.
> Du kannst evtl. mit deinen Pilkruten noch die ein oder andere Scholle aus dem Hafen fischen aber wirklich Sinn macht das nicht.
> Lass deine Brandungssachen lieber im Keller.


 
Okay, das ist ne klare Ansage, wie siehts denn wenigstens mit dem
Spinnfischen aus???
Falls du wieder so eindeutig antwortest, empfehle mir bitte ne gute Kneipe|supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (19. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???*

auch hier wieder NÖÖÖ..reicht wohl wie  |kopfkrat 

hhmmm kneipe  |kopfkrat 
ich dachte die trinken alle bei willi im garten  |kopfkrat  ihr wohnt doch dort oder ? 
ansonsten sind wie in jedem anderem hafen die üblichen rattenkeller und spelunken.
ich würde in die haifischbar gehen, die ist am anleger der anderen angelkutter (silverland & kehrheim ) und zum essen ins lotsenhus oder in den goldenen anker.


----------



## Beat Schild (19. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> auch hier wieder NÖÖÖ..reich wohl wie  |kopfkrat
> 
> hhmmm kneipe  |kopfkrat
> ich dachte die trinken alle bei willi im garten  |kopfkrat  ihr wohnt doch dort oder ?
> ...



Nordlicht hast das Steakhouse noch vergessen#6#6

Gruss aus 1018km (Strasse) südlich von Fehmarn:m


----------



## Nordlicht (19. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???*

@ Beat Schild

nöö, habe ich nicht vergessen...er wollte ja speziell was von burgstaaken wissen und nicht aus burg  :m 
steakhaus ist übrigens umgezogen in den landkirchener weg (gegenüber sky-markt, ehem. lachs).


----------



## Heilbutt (20. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???*

Moin Nordlicht.

Dasgibtsdochwohlnich!
Deute ich deine Aussagen richtig: Alle Angelversuche von Land, mit
welchen Gerätschaften auch immer, sind wenig bis gar nicht sinnvoll??? 
Naja, müssen wir uns wohl aufm Kutter austoben.
Danke für die Einkehrtipps, Haifischbar klingt Klasse, nur Willi und seinen
Garten kenne ich (noch) nicht!! Ist das der Käptn??
Bin da ja mal gespannt, im Oktober abends im Garten....


----------



## Beat Schild (20. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???*

#hNordlicht danke für den Hinweis. Das Steakhouse ist nämlich immer unsere erste Magentankstelle wenn wir nach Fehrmarn fahren und nächsten Juni hätte dies wohl lange Gesichter gegeben.

Gruss aus dem Herzen Europas#h#g


----------



## Nordlicht (22. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???*

@ Agalatze
bekommst du evtl. prozente in der kikibar oder in den zimmern nebenan  |kopfkrat   :m 

@ Heilbutt
wieder richtig in näherer umgebung von burgstaaken lohnt das angeln nicht wirklich. der nächste anlaufpunkt von dort sind ca. 2,5 km fussmarsch um im binnensee auf aal zu angeln.
nochmal richtig willi ist der kapitän.

@ Beat Schild
dann kann ich dir im juni fast winken wenn du am essen bist...von dort 300m
steht mein rechner  |wavey:


----------



## Beat Schild (22. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???*

Guten Tag Nordlicht.
Besser wäre mit einem Hopfen auf eine gute Anglerwoche anzustossen!
Gruss aus 1018km südlich#g


----------



## Nordlicht (22. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???*

@ Beat Schild

melde dich wenn du hier bist und dann werden wir sehen was wir machen können....juni ist ja bald  #t


----------



## Heilbutt (22. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???*

@ Nordlicht

Habe gerade in einem anderen thread gelesen, daß im
Oktober auf Fehmarn die Chancen auf Meerforellen nicht
schlecht stünden?!
Wäre besagtes Hafenbecken zwecks guter Wassertiefe
und Futterangebot nicht auch ein interessantes Revier,
oder meiden die Mefos solche hochfrequentierten Stellen eher??


----------



## Nordlicht (22. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Burgstaaken???*

@ Heilbutt
also einige unserer fehmaraner mefo-spezis haben sich da auch schon mal so ihre gedanken gemacht und versucht es in die praxis umzusetzen...ohne erfolg.
also für dich wieder ein  #d


----------

